# New to this forum



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just bought a 1973 Massey Ferguson 135 w/ loader. serial # (9A 171204) Has the 3 cylinder perkins diesel motor. Am going to need help on this if anyone really knows these tractors that would be great. Seems like parts for them are easy to get a hold of just need to know the do's and dont's. Plan on making this tractor run brand new again and looking new again too. 

Putting a new injector pump in it now. Also realized that the previous owner either took some stuff off of it or just never knew they were missing. 

So far I've got these things for it 

- secondary fuel filter ( is this required? he just has the one with the glass bottum on it) 
- lift pump 
- new fuel lines 
- reserve tank 
- oil filler cap and plug 
- throttle pedal (he just had the throttle lever up at the steering wheel. I assume all these tractors did come with the throttle pedal at one time.) 
- also bought all the manuals for it too 
a.shop manual 
b.operators manual 
c.parts manual 
d. service manual


----------



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

i also cannot find a spot where the secondary filter bolts into??? 
i ended up getting a second filter. does it matter that both filters have the glass bottom on them??

Also is it necessary to have the reserve tank. on the fuel line diagram its called the starting aid supply tank. is this crucial

i'm also getting a new battery - figured get the biggest one that can fit in the spot. 
650 or 750 cold start amp. 

Take all the feedback i can get since this tractor is new to me and i am new to tractors. 

thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like you are well on the way to a great restoration project! Welcome to the forum. Start yourself a new thread about your tractor and the work you are doing on it, if you like. We'd sure like to follow along. We love tractors and projects!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, looks like you have your hands full.....will be a great machine when you are finished with it


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard Chris!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Chris,

The secondary fuel filter is not necessary, unless you are doing a massive amount of work with the tractor. 

Does the tractor have a lift pump now? If not, no need to install one. If it has a lift pump, replace if it is leaking or not working. 

Replace fuel lines if they are leaking or in bad condition.

Reserve tank is not necessary unless you are doing a massive amount of work with the tractor.

Oil filler cap and plug....replace if there's something wrong with them.

A throttle pedal is useful if you are planning to do loader work. 

All of the above are at your discretion. But most of us avoid throwing parts at tractors because it all adds up.....$$$$$.....

Have fun with your new toy. Enjoy!


----------



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the replies!

yeah i'm excited to get it going. i think i may add the pedal just because i will be using the loader for moving hay bales around and getting my property all put together. 
but i can always add that later. 

good to know about the fuel filter too. 

will start a new thread with all my projects start to finish. 

thanks again


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum , Chris!


----------

